# Salvatore Ferragamo shoe fit question?



## guitone (Mar 20, 2005)

Another Narrow Shoe question...in the Salvatore Ferragamo shoes in B width, I am trying to find out what I would wear size wise if I wear a 9.5 B in AE 1, 2 and 4 last, as well as 9.5 B in Alden aberdeen and coppley lasts.

I was told by one salesman, not familiar with either tha I may want to go to a 10B or a 9.5D as these run particularly narrow..any advise would be greatly appreciated.
__________________


----------



## gnatty8 (Nov 7, 2006)

Depends on whether the Ferragamo shoe you are getting is a loafer or a lace-up I think. In Ferragamo, I wear an 11 loafer, but a 10 1/2 in lace-up, no exceptions. I don't wear AE, so I cannot help you relative to that question, but I do hope this helps.


----------



## guitone (Mar 20, 2005)

gnatty8 said:


> Depends on whether the Ferragamo shoe you are getting is a loafer or a lace-up I think. In Ferragamo, I wear an 11 loafer, but a 10 1/2 in lace-up, no exceptions. I don't wear AE, so I cannot help you relative to that question, but I do hope this helps.


Thanks...I have decided to pass as these are the nordstroms offering and as such I believe the Studio range which has been said to be of lesser construction..for $400 I can get a great pair of aldens, not the style of these but probably better constructed...damn narrow feet....


----------



## EL72 (May 25, 2005)

Do not buy Ferragamo Studio shoes. The regular line SF are ok but Tramezza is really the way to go. If you are a narrow width, you can do well with SF because they are made narrow so a Ferragamo D is probably like a C or B in AE.


----------



## teflondog (Dec 8, 2006)

My Merald 2 monks seem to fit true to size. I can't speak for Ferragamo oxfords though since I have no experience with them.


----------



## guitone (Mar 20, 2005)

How can you tell the different lines? I am assuming it is Studio available at Nordstroms for under $400...I did a quick look on ebay and they listed one of the models on the Nordstroms site and identified it as Studio. I have no idea how to know which line is which from looking at a picture....


----------



## gnatty8 (Nov 7, 2006)

guitone said:


> How can you tell the different lines? I am assuming it is Studio available at Nordstroms for under $400...I did a quick look on ebay and they listed one of the models on the Nordstroms site and identified it as Studio. I have no idea how to know which line is which from looking at a picture....


The Studio line says so inside the shoe, "Salvatore Ferragamo Studio". Look at the inside view of this shoe to see what I mean:
https://shop.nordstrom.com/S/290888...Y&origin=category&searchtype=&pbo=2384636&P=1

The Studio shoes tend to be more "fashionable", whereas the other lines are more classic and potentially, more suited to the older gentleman (so that means they are not for you guit). The next line up has the stylized Salvatore Ferragamo logo (like these:

https://shop.nordstrom.com/S/2908877/0~2376778~2372811~2384635~2384636?mediumthumbnail=Y&origin=category&searchtype=&pbo=2384636&P=1

And finally, the Tramezza has an actual label inside the shoe, like this:

https://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/...t000000cat000470cat000526cat000550cat10650732

Now that being said, I have about 8 pairs of Studio line shoes, 4 pairs of the line up from that, and 3 pairs of Tramezza (Ferragamo is to me, what AE seems to be to you), and I have no complaints about the Studio shoes. The leather is wonderful, the shoes are durable, and of course, at $400.00 a pop, pretty affordable. Now when I buy shoes, I do not expect to be wearing them at retirement, so things like lasting 15 years or more are not as important to me as the look of the shoe. However, I have had some of my Studio shoes for 4 years now, wear them at least a couple times a month, and they look as good as the day I bought them. If you like the Studio shoe, buy it, you won't be sorry.


----------



## guitone (Mar 20, 2005)

There is no view on this one to indicate a label but here is the shoe I was considering in Auburn.

https://shop.nordstrom.com/S/285037...Y&origin=category&searchtype=&pbo=2384636&P=1


----------



## gnatty8 (Nov 7, 2006)

guitone said:


> There is no view on this one to indicate a label but here is the shoe I was considering in Auburn.
> 
> https://shop.nordstrom.com/S/285037...Y&origin=category&searchtype=&pbo=2384636&P=1


Hehe, I have those in black and a tannish-brown. The brown ones I have are a pebbled leather and look great. I wear a D, and they are narrower than most of my other shoes, (tend to be mostly Prada, Bruno Magli, To Boot NY). Those are definitely Ferragamo Studio, but again, I have been very happy with Studio. They are of better quality than 97% of the shoes out there, who cares if they are not in the 99th percentile? Definitely not I. Buy them and enjoy.


----------

